# How to keep the edges from curling



## free2bme

Hello all,

I took a knitting machine class recently, enjoyed it, and bought a knitting machine. My question is, what stitches are used to prevent curling edges? I checked out You Tube and I was wondering whether there's an easier way. I would like to knit a linen stitch, but I think that it might be too time consuming. Basically I am looking for a simple stitch or a variety of simple stitches for a beginner that prevents the edges from curling.

Thanks


----------



## ksojerio

Try a seed stitch on the edges.


----------



## free2bme

Hi ksojerio,

I'm new to machine knitting. Where can I get instructions for that?


----------



## Maryknits513

free2bme said:


> Basically I am looking for a simple stitch or a variety of simple stitches for a beginner that prevents the edges from curling.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Before you start knitting, cut two long strands of matching yarn. As you are knitting, e-wrap 3-5 stitches on each edge. It sort of makes a selvedge as you knit.

Seed stitch is done by reforming the stitches. I knit about 10 rows, unravel one stitch down the 10 rows and use a "seed stitcher" to make 1 stitch knit and the next stitch in the row above purl. A seed stitcher is a tool with latches on both ends. Check with a knitting machine dealer to purchase one.

Here is a YouTube video on seed stitch:


----------



## free2bme

Maryknits513,

Thanks so much for the video! I will use it as a reference. I just LOVE Cynthia Ogden, with her cool gadgets and her way of explaining things. I really enjoy watching her. 

Thanks again


----------



## Suemid

I have trouble with curled edges as I am trying to knit a scarf. I learnt from that video, too. Thanks for the link.


----------



## showperson

Check out this video about the Dreaded Stockinette Curl.


----------



## Busylee

showperson said:


> Check out this video about the Dreaded Stockinette Curl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the information. Does she have a blog site or do you have to subscribe? I am sending you a PM.


----------



## showperson

I do subscribe to Cheryl Brunette's youtube videos. It's free. She has lots of great videos. You can also just do a search on youtube.com for Cheryl Brunette and see a list of her videos.


----------



## B.C. Wendy

You could crochet around the edges.


----------



## free2bme

Hello showperson,

I am new to machine knitting and I don't know exactly how to knit the various stitches mentioned in the video by machine. I am only familiar with these stitches with hand knitting. I may subscribe to her in the future. Thanks for the video--I can use it for my hand knitting


----------



## Maryknits513

free2bme said:


> I am new to machine knitting and I don't know exactly how to knit the various stitches mentioned in the video by machine.


Hi,

You need to watch Diana Sullivan's videos for machine knitting. Here is a link to her blog: http://diananatters.blogspot.com/ Scroll down, and on the left side of the page you will find links to her video lessons.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Gurney

Thank you so much for leading me to Cheryl Brunette and her great videos.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I machine knit a lot. I always have edges that curl. If I am working with acrylic I just steam kill the edge once I am finished with the knitting. If it is a wool, I just wash in cold water and block it. Yes it is an extra step but worth the effort.


----------



## bizzielizzie

lightly steaming when you have finished might be the answer


----------



## pgf

{Before you start knitting, cut two long strands of matching yarn. As you are knitting, e-wrap 3-5 stitches on each edge. It sort of makes a selvedge as you knit.}

do you have any illustrations to explain this more?


----------



## showperson

This illustration may help. http://knitfits.theotherbell.com/no-roll-slip-selvage.htm


----------



## pgf

Thank you, that is very helpful.


----------

